# Arechery badboy.trashtalk



## exrings (Jan 15, 2008)

Woe, to archery and the boysbecause the xxxxxman have come down to you .Yes youhaving great anger,  knowing he has a short period of time." on this earth to kick buts.....COME back with some.IF YOU CAN


----------



## satchmo (Jan 15, 2008)

*stoned*



exrings said:


> Woe, to archery and the boysbecause the xxxxxman have come down to you .Yes youhaving great anger,  knowing he has a short period of time." on this earth to kick buts.....COME back with some.IF YOU CAN



You must be real stoned.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 15, 2008)

alrighty then


----------



## Jasper (Jan 15, 2008)

exrings said:


> Yes youhaving great anger,  knowing he has a short period of time." on this earth



Sorry you can't stay long man. Exactly when is it they beam you back up to Uranus anyway?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2008)

satchmo said:


> You must be real stoned.



That was EXACTLY what I was thinking


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard about the UFO last night over texas. Now we know their mission was to drop this guy here.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 15, 2008)

was alcohol or another drug of choice involved?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> was alcohol or another drug of choice involved?



Maybe that deer he ate was little more bloated than he thought


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jasper said:


> Sorry you can't stay long man. Exactly when is it they beam you back up to Uranus anyway?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 15, 2008)

satchmo said:


> You must be real stoned.



Passed stoned...


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 15, 2008)

exrings said:


> Woe, to archery and the boysbecause the xxxxxman have come down to you .Yes youhaving great anger,  knowing he has a short period of time." on this earth to kick buts.....COME back with some.IF YOU CAN




Ok Ok....I'll translate it for you guys who don't speak "trinidadian".

"Woe, to archery and the boys" = Hi there follow archers.  It is wonderful to make your aquaintance!

"because the xxxxxman have come down to you" = I am new here and this looks like a great place to have wonderful discussions about hunting and the like.

"Yes you" = Yes you

"having great anger" = because you spent a WHOLE bunch of money on your new bow and still can't get it to shoot straight.

"knowing he has a short period of time. on this earth to kick buts" = Wow, deer season sure is short....better get out there and kill something before it's over.

"COME back with some.IF YOU CAN." = Mathews....Catch Us if You Can!

The gentleman is obviously a fellow archer, and a Mathews dealer to boot!  Let's all welcome our newest member to the board and I'll be happy to translate this nonsense anytime you need me to.  I consider it a public service.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Ok Ok....I'll translate it for you guys who don't speak "trinidadian".
> 
> "Woe, to archery and the boys" = Hi there follow archers.  It is wonderful to make your aquaintance!
> 
> ...



Thanks.....  makes sense now.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Ok Ok....I'll translate it for you guys who don't speak "trinidadian".
> 
> "Woe, to archery and the boys" = Hi there follow archers.  It is wonderful to make your aquaintance!
> 
> ...



Ohhhh...."ARCHERY"  

The title said "Arechery" I was thinking it was about Cherry trees or something


----------



## exrings (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats what i mean huntingfool. Seems like this is a man that knows how to kick back and have fun. Some of you seem to take things WAYYYYY to serious.  Good one HuntingFool, you said exactly what i wanted to say   The title does say trash talk, so kick back and have fun with it guys  Now come back with something.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 15, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


>



He did not smoke it through his Uranus, I don't think...


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bowyer29 said:


> He did not smoke it through his Uranus, I don't think...



How is that for the comeback?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bowyer29 said:


> How is that for the comeback?



Hey it's  but is that a Mohawk in your avatar?  It's hard to see...


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 15, 2008)

As they would say in Hank Hills alley.   YEP, yep, YEP


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you know Seminolehunter?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2008)

lets try this again...

alrighty then


----------



## Jasper (Jan 16, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> lets try this again...
> 
> alrighty then



Wow, you're quite the poet there JT............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## exrings (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok .. you can do  better.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 17, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Hey it's  but is that a Mohawk in your avatar?  It's hard to see...



There is an Eastern Woodland Indian in that picture, what tribe I am unsure of. He appears to have some sort of Roach type cut, it does look good when you can see it up close. I have the website info at home on the computer, I will look it up and put it here. I got it from someone on here, maybe he will beat me to it.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Bowyer29 said:


> There is an Eastern Woodland Indian in that picture, what tribe I am unsure of. He appears to have some sort of Roach type cut, it does look good when you can see it up close. I have the website info at home on the computer, I will look it up and put it here. I got it from someone on here, maybe he will beat me to it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick



Cool pic!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2008)

exrings said:


> Ok .. you can do  better.



no really


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> no really


----------



## Jasper (Jan 17, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> no really



Alrighty then............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree


----------



## kornbread (Jan 17, 2008)

hey guys i have a ? i shoot a switch back xt does this make me one of them?if so admin please move my post to the 4 sale section bow for sale.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 18, 2008)

NO!!! joey it means your one of us!! stay away from the light, don't go to the dark side...


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 19, 2008)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> NO!!! joey it means your one of us!! stay away from the light, don't go to the dark side...


Okay, so which is it?

Stay AWAY from the light, or don't go to the DARK side?

I'm confused.

No, really.

All righty, then.

The Snakeman


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2008)

*ttt*

Rest in peace.....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 7, 2008)

was wondering where this got off to....


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 25, 2008)

squirrell, pickle, bullfrog, come in?


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 25, 2008)

*was reading this again*



exrings said:


> knowing he has a short period of time." on this earth to kick buts:biggrin2



RIP Stephen


----------

